# Columbia S.C. bottle show



## bubbas dad (Jan 19, 2011)

one month and counting. feb 18 & 19. who's going?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 19, 2011)

I want us to go....time will tell.  Will only have a few paychecks behind me and we have a lot of catching up to do.  But it would be a nice break for us.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 19, 2011)

i know how you feel. i had only been back to work about 2 months when last years show rolled around.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell, I aint had a job in ten years I'll still make.........and have a table to boot.

 It's a killer show.......a month to go and all 150 tables sold out.

 See ya there John


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this one of the biggest shows other than the national show?  I cant remember.
 The Rome, GA show is out with my wife getting a procedure done that weekend.  With a few paychecks behind me, I think we can make this one.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 22, 2011)

i might be alittle bias living near by but it's an awesome show for soda bottle collectors, especially acls.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 23, 2011)

I think every show is good for sodas...they seem to dominate most tables.  Us poison people seem to get the short end, but I love looking none the less.  Wife is still bummed about losing that KO-2.  Hoping to find one soon so we can check that off of our list.  But I'm not holding my breath.

 We will book our room next weekend after payday.  Colombia, here we come! []


----------



## celerycola (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm driving down from New York. Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> I'm driving down from New York. Wouldn't miss it.


 
  I guess you are bringing more Dr. Browns w/ ya? 

  I can still taste it from last year...........never had anything like it......and that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## ncbred (Jan 23, 2011)

Pat...do they usually have many NC soda's there?


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 23, 2011)

Several North Carolina soda collectors will be there.  I know for sure 3 from the Piedmont Bottle and Pottery club have tables.  I will be there early Friday, not selling but hope to meet some of the Forum folks.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 24, 2011)

Dustin, ya mean N.C. bottles like these?
 I'm guessing J. Wood will be there w/ some.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 24, 2011)

I will have this one.....and priced right. If ya want it and are going to show up I'll put it back for ya.

  All of ya are going to have to stop by and see me, I'll take your picture and make ya famous. Ya ever seen any of my show pics? If I'm not there grab a seat and talk to Paula....she can talk about as much as me.

  I probably won't be at my table early in the show.......I'll be hunting for something to add to the collection.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 24, 2011)

hey pat, have you talked paula into letting you bring the green lady to the show?


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 24, 2011)

Jimmy Woods will attend.  He is President of the Piedmont Bottle & Pottery Club.  Their show will be in Salisbury, NC on April,16.  It is two blocks off of I-85.  More will be posted about it later.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah Ha, I've been trying to figure out what green bottle you had referred to in another post...............getting rid of it, not hardley.

 I guess the fellers who have there show in the N.C. Fire Station are comming too. Can't think of their names.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 25, 2011)

oh well, never hurts to try. i'm going to get one of those cleo colas one day.


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone setting up at the Columbia show that may have an extra Athens, Georgia 3 Centa please bring it.  I need one for my collection.  Look for me on Friday wearing a red Cherwine hat.  thanks     Archie


----------



## T D (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be there on Friday- probably with my gray beard and Indiana Jones hat.  Hope to see all of you


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 14, 2011)

i am thinking about making the drive!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 15, 2011)

Have the room reservation made and the vacation request in.  But there is a chance that things could change.... [8|]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 15, 2011)

changed my mind.  i will be heading there on friday. i am going to bring some bottles to try and sell.  let me know if you want me to bring any certain ones.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 15, 2011)

Poisons if ya got'em.  We will be there 11am at doors open...that's the plan anyways. Going to leave early Friday morning.  Only a 2 3/4 hr drive or so...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> changed my mind. i will be heading there on friday. i am going to bring some bottles to try and sell. let me know if you want me to bring any certain ones.


 
  If you're not sharing a tale w/ someone and ya get tired of lugging bottles around ya can set them at my table if you want. I should have some room.


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 15, 2011)

i might make it all the way from new jersey.  my 12 year old lives in anderson and burned himself pretty bad last week.  i have to bring him to a burn center in augusta, ga on friday to see if the skin grafts are taking.  depending on how he feels i will try to get there.  greg


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 15, 2011)

it should be another great show. i wish there was a way for all the forum members that attend to reconize each other.


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 15, 2011)

i will be the guy with a new york accent with a 12 year old at my side with a bandaged up right hand.  i dont think you will miss me if i am there.  greg


----------



## celerycola (Feb 15, 2011)

I will be the guy from NY with the Alabama accent and wearing a blue Celery=Cola cap.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2011)

If ya don't see me talk to Paula, on the left. The other gal is Reggie Lynchs wife, she be there too I'm sure.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2011)

If ya see me, I'll  make ya famous.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> If ya see me, stop and talk for a while and I'll  make ya famous.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 17, 2011)

Hittin' the road right now headed South to Columbia.


----------



## nomorecop (Feb 17, 2011)

Be there by noon tomorrow and still trying to find a Athens Georgia 3 Centa.  Looking forward to seeing some of of the forum members.  Will have on my red Cheerwine hat.  Any sodas from western NC anyone looking for?


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 17, 2011)

hey pat, still have your beginner collector hanging around? might have some bottles for him if he wants them.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: nomorecop
> 
> Be there by noon tomorrow and still trying to find a Athens Georgia 3 Centa.  Looking forward to seeing some of of the forum members.  Will have on my red Cheerwine hat.  Any sodas from western NC anyone looking for?


 
  Now that you ask.

 1. B&W large letter
 2. Vanderbilt Special blue and white  7 oz.
 3. Billy Boy in yellow and white
 4. Gold Star  12oz.


----------



## justadddirt (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW Columbia,S.C. Last time I was there was the fall of 1965. Spent 11 fun filled weeks at the HILTON up on TANK HILL at Fort Jackson along with 45,000 other guys age 18 to 21. Pine trees, sand & red clay. Gotta love that red clay. Seemed like everytime it rained the drill sargents thought we should be on our bellies crawling through it. Oh yea gotta love that place. I'm sure 46 years later it's a lot nicer.Good luck with your show & hope everyone finds lots of good bottles.


----------



## T D (Feb 17, 2011)

> I'll be there on Friday- probably with my gray beard and Indiana Jones hat.  Hope to see all of you


 
 Let me amend that...Too hot for the Indy hat, and I've shaved the beard.  Probably have a yellow Georgia Southern hat on.  Hope to see many members there.  I'll look for Dennis, Pat, Doug, Buster and others.  See you tomorrow


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks osia, i may take you up on that.  heading out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bubbas dad
> 
> hey pat, still have your beginner collector hanging around? might have some bottles for him if he wants them.


 
  He'll be there......Sat. for sure. Maybe Fri. after school if his Daddy brings him. 6th grade, a tuff life.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 18, 2011)

It's tooo early without coffee..... alarm went off at 5....ugh.
 Hopefully be there at doors opening...[&:]


----------



## celerycola (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm here as an early, early buyer. Where is everybody?


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 18, 2011)

i'll be there aroun 1:30


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 18, 2011)

great show today!  i did find some wilmington bottles!! yay!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 19, 2011)

it was a pretty nice show. got visit with doug, pat and celery cola. it's always nice to meet people from here.


----------

